

It's not about how many hours you work - kneath
http://warpspire.com/posts/work-life-balance/

======
bo_Olean
I absolutely like this post.

I am one of those who thinks amount of creativity shown is more important than
amount of hours worked. Creativity should not be bound in hours.

